
Newsweek publishes exposé about itself after staff firings - NearAP
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/02/21/newsweek-staffers-say-they-were-fired-for-reporting-on-the-companys-finances-their-story-just-published/
======
nabla9
“Journalism is printing what someone else does not want printed: everything
else is public relations.”

― George Orwell

